# Need a Pro Tuner



## jbabin87 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi, guys. I called around my local area and got some pricing on tuning my car after I'm done with the Turbo. I'm just about there, almost done.

I'm using Megasquirt 3 with the MS3x daughter card for independent fuel and spark timing. I'm having a bit of trouble trusting anyone to take all the good work that I did, and make it shine by programming the thing correctly.

I'm need someone to:

Program my wideband o2 sensor and optomize
Tune my boost controller to make sure I'm getting 15psi
Adjust the BOV to minimize lag as much as possible
Fuel/spark timing
Adjust the timing of the VANOS solenoid

Dyno required, I want to get this thing dialed in right. Does anyone know anybody in the greater Chicagoland area? I'm pretty far North of the city, southern Wisconsin will work too.

'97 328i


----------



## BuiltnBoostedZ (Jul 25, 2011)

Mark @ AWT in Houston. He can tune remotely. On a dyno and then on the street for driveability.


----------

